# [RetroPie] Was sind eure liebsten Retrogames?



## Xaipe (12. Juni 2014)

Nachdem ich dank der aktuellen PCGH nicht mehr widerstehen konnte hab ich mir mit der kleinen Himbeere eine Retrokonsole erschaffen. Controller ist dran, Bild flackert (oder halt nicht... Scheiß LCDs...  ), das einzige was fehlt: Die Spiele!
Da ich aber nicht alle Retropiele kenne, gerade die richtig alten (bin mit n64 und GBC aufgewachsen), würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mithelft diese Liste zu erstellen!

Deswegen diese tolle Umfrage, würde mich über eine einheitliche Form freuen, also deswegen: "Spielename [Platform]"
Werde dann hier oben die Liste entsprechend ergänzen.

Folgende Platformen werden emuliert:


Amiga (UAE4All)
Apple II (LinApple)
Apple Macintosh (Basilisk II)
Armstrad CPC (CPC4RPi)
Arcade (PiFBA, Mame4All-RPi)
Atari 800
Atari 2600 (RetroArch)
Atari ST/STE/TT/Falcon
C64 (VICE)
CaveStory (NXEngine)
Doom (RetroArch)
Duke Nukem 3D
Final Burn Alpha (RetroArch)
Game Boy Advance (gpSP)
Game Boy Color (RetroArch)
Game Gear (Osmose)
Intellivision (RetroArch)
MAME (RetroArch)
MAME (AdvMAME)
NeoGeo (GnGeo)
NeoGeo (Genesis-GX, RetroArch)
Sega Master System (Osmose)
Sega Megadrive/Genesis (DGEN, Picodrive)
Sega Mega-CD (Picodrive)
Sega 32X (Picodrive)
Nintendo Entertainment System (RetroArch)
N64 (Mupen64Plus-RPi)
PC Engine / Turbo Grafx 16 (RetroArch)
Playstation 1 (RetroArch)
ScummVM
Super Nintendo Entertainment System (RetroArch, PiSNES, SNES-Rpi)
Sinclair ZX Spectrum (Fuse)
PC / x86 (rpix86)
Z Machine emulator (Frotz)


----------



## bofferbrauer (12. Juni 2014)

Da hätte man echt ne schier unendliche Auswahl an Spielen, die man vorschlagen könnte. Welche Genres würden dich denn so interessieren?

konsolenspiele vorzuschlagen dürfte ein wenig zwiespältig werden, vor allem wenn diese auf der Virtual Console von Wii/Wii U/3DS erhältlich sind

Ach, und btw: kein DosBox?


----------



## Shona (12. Juni 2014)

Xaipe schrieb:


> Folgende Platformen werden emuliert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Woha alleine beim Amiga würde mir tausende einfallen^^ und die gibt es teilweise auch auf verschiedenen Plattformen


----------



## bofferbrauer (12. Juni 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Woha alleine beim Amiga würde mir tausende einfallen^^ und die gibt es teilweise auch auf verschiedenen Plattformen


 
Eben. Und das gleiche kann man quasi zu jeder größeren Plattform sagen


----------



## Xaipe (14. Juni 2014)

Also mir gefallen vor allem Rollenspiele, Final Fantasy 6 (?) und Zelda 3 laufen aktuell.
Auch Jump'n'run wie Castlevania, Kirby und Co. sind auch gerne gesehen.


----------



## YuT666 (14. Juni 2014)

Amstrad CPC - Antiriad
Amiga - Rocket Ranger
C64 - Project Firestart
MSX - TNT
PSX - Alien Trilogy
N64 - Armourines
Atari Jaguar - AvP
Dreamcast - Toy Commander

Nur eine kleine Auswahl, da ich einfach immer noch zu viele Homecomputer und Konsole habe.


----------



## bofferbrauer (14. Juni 2014)

Xaipe schrieb:


> Also mir gefallen vor allem Rollenspiele, Final Fantasy 6 (?) und Zelda 3 laufen aktuell.
> Auch Jump'n'run wie Castlevania, Kirby und Co. sind auch gerne gesehen.


 
Also was Rollenspiele anbelangt, hast du mehr als genug Auswahl. Guck dir mal nur die Playlist des CRPG Addict an. Und da sind noch nicht mal Konsolenrollenspiele enthalten (es sei denn, die hatten eine Umsetzung für den PC)

Und auch Jump 'n Runs gabs früher so viele, dass ich gar nicht weiß wo ich anfangen soll


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (2. Juli 2014)

hab mir auch vor kurzem auch meinen HTPC mit retro games bestückt. ich schreib einfach mal, was ich da so drauf habe ...

*Mega Drive/Genesis:* Streets of Rage 1-3, diverse Sonic Teile
*NES:* Mario 1-3, Kirbys Adventure, Nintendo World Cup
*N64:* Mario Kart, Wave Race, Zelda OoT, 1080 Snowboarding, Mario Party

nur um mal ein paar zu nennen.


----------



## dmxcom (8. Juli 2014)

Amiga: Dogfight, Wing Commander, Red Baron, 
Game Boy Advance : Advance Wars
NeoGeo : Metal Slug (alle Teile), Windjammers!!!!!!, Samurai Showdown, Fatal Fury, 
Sega Master System: Alle Alex Kidd und Wonder Boy Teile, Ultima IV: Quest of the Avatar
Sega Megadrive/Genesis : Kid Chameleon, Wonder Boy, Shining Force, Desert Strike, NHL, Lotus Turbo Challenge, Phantasy Star
Sega 32X: Star Wars Arcade
Nintendo Entertainment System: Ice Climbers, Kid Icarus, Super Mario 1-3, Castlevania 1 und 2, Mega Man alle, Zelda 1
N64: Super Mario World, FZero, Ocarina of Time, Starfox,Banjo-Kazooie, Blast Corps, Extreme-G, Goldeneye, ISS, Rofue Squadron 3D, Shadows of the Empire, Turok 1&2, Alundra, Hexen, Ehrgeiz, 
Playstation 1 : XCom Terror from the Deep, Fade to Black, Incubation, Crusader, Silent Hill, Forsaken, Gran Turismo, Resident Evil 1&2, Toca 2, WipeOut
ScummVM: Grim Fandango, Indy 4, Maniac Mansion 1&2, Monkey Island 1-3
Super Nintendo Entertainment System: Mario Kart, Yoshis Island, Mario World, Starfox, die 3 Star Wars Jump&Runs, Mr Nuts, Rock and Roll Racing, Zelda 3, Parodius, ISS, Another World, Mystic Quest, Pocky & Rocky, Shadowrun, Secret of Mana, Wing Commander, Top Gear


Müsste erstmal reichen, puuuh


----------



## Dee7734 (10. Juli 2014)

Amiga (UAE4All)

- zu viele , vielleicht wenn ich Lust hab mal die unzähligen Disketten zu durchforsten und mir sofort eins ins Auge sticht, reiche ich es nach.

C64 

- Ählich

NeoGeo

-Metal Slug 1-3 (mehr habe ich nicht gespielt (schwer)
-Fatal Fury (weiß leider nicht mehr ob 1, 2 oder 3
-Garou: Mark of the Wolves

N64

- Super Mario 64
- 007 Goldeneye 
- Turok 2 Seeds of Evil
- Zelda Ocarina of Time (Majoras Mask ist auch nicht schlecht aber bei weitem nicht so gut)
- Jet Force Gemini
- Donkey Kong 64 
- Mario Party 1-3 (nur falls mehrere Controller und Spieler verfügbar sind)
- Mario Golf (das Gleiche)

Beste Spiel: Conkers Bad fur Day


Playstation 1
- Heart of Darkness 
- Resident Evil (DC)
- Resident Evil 3 Nemesis
- Parasite Eve 2
- Parasite Eve
- Croc
- Final Fantasy 7
- Final Fantasy 8
- Metal Gear Solid
- Tekken 3
- Dino Crisis 

Bestes Spiel: Resident Evil 2

ScummVM

- Monkey Island 1
- Monkey Island 2
- The Dig
- Indi
- DotT
- Maniac Mansion
- Loom 
- Baphomets Fluch (grade nicht sicher ob es ScummVM kompatibel ist aber besser als der später erschienene Directors Cut)

Das Beste Spiel: Monkey Island 3 (vielleicht auch weil es mein erstes Point and Click Adventure war was ich damals alleine ohne Hilfe durchgespielt habe  ) 

Super Nintendo Entertainment System 

- Donkey Kong Country
- Donkey Kong Country 3
- Super Mario World
- Super Mario Word 2 - Yoshis Island
- Mortal Kombat 2
- Mortal Kombat / Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3
- Plok (schwer)
- Super Mario Kart
- Secret of Mana
- Contra 3 (Achtung sehr schwer: unzählige Nächte davor gesessen und am Ende nur auf Mittel geschafft)
- Chrono Trigger
- Turtles in Time
- Super Castlevania IV (schwer)
- Harvest Moon
- Zelda a Link to the Past

(Battletoads in Battlemanics: Bedingt zu empfehlen (viel zu schwer: nie beendet kam nur bis zum Lorenlevel)

Das Beste Spiel: Donkey Kong Country 2


PC / x86
zu viele

Es gibt wahrscheinlich noch viel mehr aber das sind die die ich im Schrank hab oder intensiv gespielt habe und empfehlen kann. 

LG


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. Juli 2014)

Bei Spielen wie Tekken, Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat würde ich eher Mame verwenden für die Arcadeversionen anstelle der diversen Konsolenversionen, denn letztere sind generell beschnittene Fassungen in den 90ern (ausser Neo Geo, weil hier die Hardware identisch war)


----------



## ottorehakles (30. Juli 2014)

Eines meiner absoluten Favoriten ist "Time Commando" damals für PC. Man reiste durch alle Epochen von der Neandertalerzeit bis zu Starwars. Die Epochen selbst waren sehr klein gehalten sodass einem nie langweilig wurde und sich auf das nächste Zeitalter freuen konnte.
Leider war das Game ein nie so großer Erfolg.


----------



## superboom (17. September 2014)

Obwohl ich nicht zur älteren Generation dazuzähle (bin 15), habe ich aber eine Vorliebe für die Sonic the Hedgehog Reihe für den Megadrive


----------

